# Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2004)

Wir bedanken uns bei folgenden Firmen für die Unterstützung des Anglerboard – Fotowettbewerbs:
*Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma
Kunstköderbau Polinski*

Viele Angler benutzen auch einen Fotoapparat, sowohl um die Eindrücke am Wasser fest zu halten, wie auch den erhofften grossen Fisch als Erinnerung auf Zelluloid zu bannen oder im Falle digitaler Fotografie als Pixel zu speichern. 

Und das dabei immer wieder tolle Fotos raus kommen, sehe ich an vielen der im Anglerboard veröffentlichten Bilder. Da liegt doch nix näher, als einen Fotowettbewerb ins Leben zu rufen, um den Boardies und Besuchern die schönsten Bilder gesammelt vorzustellen. Einmal im Anglerboard, aber natürlich auch im Magazin.

Da das Angeljahr gerade erst anfängt, ist das natürlich ein guter Zeitpunkt: So können wir das Ganze von März 2004 bis März 2005 laufen lassen. 

Um nicht endlos viele „kapitale Fischbilder“ zu erhalten, geben wir auch ein Thema vor:

„Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht“

Bewertet wird also nicht die Grösse eines Fisches, sondern die Stimmung, die das Foto hat. Das können natürlich auch Bilder mit Fischen sein, genauso Einrücke vom Fischwasser, Fotos von Kollegen auf dem Angelkutter, ein gemeinsames Fische kochen oder Räuchern mit Angelfreunden, eine gemeinsame Bootstour, ein Karpfencamp nach durchangelter Nacht und so weiter.....

Und es geht auch nicht darum, das perfekte Foto abzuliefern. Weder was die „Bildkomposition“, die Schärfe, die Beleuchtung etc., noch ob das Foto „hochglanzveröffentlichungstauglich“ ist.

Bitte beachten: Jedes Member darf nur insgesamt 3 Bilder fürs ganze Jahr einschicken!!

Also nicht gleich alle tollen Fotos im ersten Monat reinstellen, sonst könnt Ihr vielleicht das am Ende des Jahres geschossene „Topfoto“ gar nicht mehr in die Wertung bringen. Ebenfalls bitte beachten: Mit der Teilname am Wettbewerb wird die Veröffentlichung der Bilder durch Anglerboard.de im Internet und/oder gedruckt durch den Einsender erlaubt

Es wird jeweils einen Monatssieger geben, für den jeweils ein Preis abfallen wird. Dafür wird es eine Jury geben, die aus 5 Moderatoren bestehen wird. Jeweils zum Ende jeden Monats wird dann der Gewinner ausgemacht und vorgestellt.

Und es wird einen Jahressieger geben. Mit einem grandiosen Hauptpreis. Eine noch zu benennende Jury wird aus allen Fotos die 10 besten aussuchen, diese stellen wir dann im Anglerboard zur Abstimmung.

Der Hauptpreis für den Jahressieger: 
1 Woche Ferienhaus in Schweden, inklusive Fährüberfahrt, gestiftet von der Firma Vögler.
Hier der Link zum angucken des Hauses: http://www.angelreisen.de/seiten/camp.php?id=5

Folgende unserer Partner stellen Preise für die Verlosung zur Verfügung:

Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma 
Kunstköderbau Polinski

Die genauen Preise geben wir im Laufe des Wettbewerbs nacheinander bekannt, so dass auch immer ein bisschen Spannung bleibt. Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen. 
Nun viel Spass beim Bilder aussuchen und reinstellen, und natürlich viel Glück beim Gewinnen.

Der Preis für den März kommt von Zebco (eine DF - Spinnrute), den Gewinner gucken wir gerade aus.

Der Preis für den April ist ein Zubehörpaket von Signalro.

Hier könnt Ihr nun nachfolgend Eure Fotos für den April einstellen.


----------



## lector (1. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

USA-Afrika Austausch 2002
Wie man Kindern mit einem Hobby ein Lächeln ins Gesicht Zaubert #6 


Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Das geht doch schon toll los)


----------



## Lachsy (1. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

ein abend auf der ostsee geht zuende


----------



## Desperado (1. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

..das man am Fischwasser nie allein ist


----------



## Obelix (1. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Ein schöner Aprilltag in Dänemark 2003. Auch im Fjordeingang gibt es große fische,
und schmecken tuen sie auch! 
Wäre in diesem augenblick nur nicht die angst da das die neue hochseerute bricht!  #t 

mfg 
obelix


----------



## Obelix (1. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Auch soetwas macht für mich das angeln aus!

mfg
obelix #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Das geht ja wirklich auch schon wieder im April gut los - Nur weiter so Jungs (und Mädels))


----------



## Aragorn_ger (2. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Könnt ihr sie lächeln sehen?


----------



## Jirko (2. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

...abendsitz am fisterfjord in der nähe der insel heroya :k #h


----------



## guetselman (2. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

die Rute hat übrigens gehalten...#r 

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Und die Entscheidung für den Gewinner der ersten Runde ist in der Endphase, wahrscheinlich kriegt Ihr heute noch den Gewinner präsentiert.


----------



## petipet (6. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

@Thomas9904@all

Ich finde den Fotowettbewerb einfach genial. Auch für die Boardies, die nicht selbst fotografieren, springt ja in Form von tollen Fischbildern was bei raus. Ganz bestimmt löst dieser Wettbewerb bei einigen Boardies so eine Art Initialzündung aus, es einmal selbst zu versuchen. Technisch passabele Digis sind ja inzwischen nicht mehr ganz so teuer - und die Möglichkeit, ohne web-space ein pic von der Festplatte ins Board zu stellen, ist ja auch superkomfortabel. Oder im AB-Magazin pic`s per Mail reinzustellen. 

Gruß...Peter #h 

P.S. Ein Bild sagt mehr, als Tausend Worte


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Danke petipet, Lob hört man immer gerne)
Ich vergesse dabei auch nie, unseren PArtnern und Sponsoren Dank zu sagen, durch die erst das Anglerboard und auch solche Sachen wie der Bilderwettbewerb möglich machen.

Daher auch an dieser Stelle nohcmal der Dank an die Partner vom Bilderwettbewerb:

*Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma 
Kunstköderbau Polinski*


----------



## Norwegenprofi (7. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Dann mach ich mal munter weiter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

So, der Gewinner für den März steht fest:
Es ist Dramone.
Er kann sich über eine Rute von Zebco freuen.
@ Dramone: Bitte mit uns in Verbindung setzen wegen Deiner Anschrift, weil wir sonst die Rute nicht verschicken können:
Marketing@Anglerboard.de

An alle anderen: Es war schwer und es wird auch diesen Monat schwer werden, das ist schon abzusehen, einen "Gewinner" zu ermitteln.

Die eingestellten Fotos sind wirklich alle klasse!!

Aber wie heisst es so schön: Es kann nur einen geben!

Allen anderen viel Glück und viel Spass bei der Aprilrunde!!


----------



## Karstein (8. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

@ Thomas: was hältst davon, zur Bekanntgabe des Gewinners gleich nochmal das Gewinnerfoto mit einzuspielen? So musste ich mich erst mal durch 3 Seiten durchklicken.

@ Dramone: Gratuliere zum Gewinn!!! Bei Deiner Angelposition hätte ich aber Angst, dass da was auf Wurm beißt!  ))))))


----------



## ralle (10. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Ohne Angelnachwuchs geht auch nichts !!

Und die ersten guten Ansätze sind wohl da !!

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=6722


http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=6723


Kann die Bilder nicht noch mal reinstellen da der Server sagt sie wären schon mal da !!
Wenn es jemand richten kann dann nur los !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*



> Bei Deiner Angelposition hätte ich aber Angst, dass da was auf Wurm beißt


u.a. genau deswegen)))))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

So Jungs, Ostern ist vorbei, vielleicht hats ja ein paar schöne Bilder gegeben, die es wert sind, hier eingestellt zu werden, also mal (wieder) vorwärts damit)


----------



## dramone (16. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

tach liebe boardies

allerbesten dank für eure glückwünsche! grosse freude herrscht!!!!
ich freu mich schon riesig, das neue teil in empfang zu nehmen.

@karsten
@thomas
der köder ist für süsswasserfische vieeel zu gross


----------



## Alf Stone (17. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe auch zwei Bilder.

Petri Alf


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

So, dramone hat sich mit mir in Verbindung gesetzt, dann sollte er in nächster Zeit eine schöne Rhino - DF - Rute von Zebco erhalten.
An Zebco nochmals herzlichen Dank für die Unterstützung!!!!!!!
Und an alle anderen: Immer her mit Euren Bildern, es gibt noch ein paar Preise)


----------



## Fisher (17. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

so...

hier mal das maskottchen vom ASV Schönau...
das hier ist sein liebslingsplatz, weil dort die forellen so zum greifen nah sind...
unser charly bringt uns immer wieder zum lachen...
leider unscharf, weil ich die linse falsch eingestellt habe :c 

aso... also angeln bedeutet für mich mehr als fischefangen, 
angeln bedeutet natur erleben!

gruß fisher #g


----------



## ollidi (19. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Mein glücklicher Junior mit seinem Fang beim ersten Angeln dieses Jahr.


----------



## wodibo (19. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Mein bisher schönster Weg zum Bootsvermieter/ Fischer mit dem es zum Little Big Game ging. Ich hätte zwar mit nem Tucktuck fahren können aber wer lässt sich dies entgehen.


----------



## Therealherby (20. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo,

im Monat oder im Jahr 3 Bilder?  Habe doch sooo viele schoene!

Okay was Angeln fuer mich ausmacht - die Eindruecke. Die Landschaft, die Stille, die Tiere.... alles was man sieht, hoert & riecht (natuerlich nur angenehme Gerueche )

Und damit ihr seht wie es im Idealfall aussieht, hier die Bilder


P.s. Ich hoffe es sind im Monat 3


----------



## Laksos (20. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

3 Bilder fürs Jahr ist zwar wirklich schade (jedoch vernünftig), aber an die Spielregeln müssen wir alle anderen uns ja schließlich auch halten. 

Bei fast 5000 Mitgliedern jibbet wohl keine Extrawürstchen.   

Wenn du mehr Bilder vom Angeln zeigen möchtest, kannst du dies ja gerne im Bilderforum tun, ich freu' mich schon drauf!


----------



## Urlauber (21. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo @ all,

ich bin zwar in diesem Forum noch nicht allzu lange dabei,möchte aber trotzdem mit einem schönen Schnappschuss am Fotowettbewerb teilnehmen.... #:


----------



## arno (21. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Moin!
Wie währe es damit?
Nachtangel mit Sohn!
Mit Papas Thermojacke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*



> im Monat oder im Jahr 3 Bilder?  Habe doch sooo viele schoene!


Dann einfach die drei schönsten für den Wettbewerb aussuchen, aus den anderen kannst Du gerne ne Fotoserie fürs Magazin machen.
Einfach mit magazin@anglerboard.de in Verbindung setzen)


----------



## Albrecht (26. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

ich will auch ein Bildchen in den Wettbewerb schicken.
Es wurde an einem perfekten Tag in Grönland aufgenommen.
Hoffentlich gefällt es Euch.

Petri Heil Al


----------



## Lenzibald (26. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Servus. Auch mitmachen will. Son kleines Kerlchen und son großer Fisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Noch hab Ihr ein paar Tage Zeit, am 30.04. werde ich den Thread schliesen und dne für den Mai aufmachen.


----------



## dramone (28. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

grosse freude herrscht!!
heute ist also der tag, eine lieferung via ups. was kann das wohl sein? 
der preis vom anglerboard photowetbewerb vielleicht?  

eine brand neue zebco rhino df spin M 2.85m.

http://test_zebco.gbo-shop.de/shopl...edc67c276fdbacdb41&ArtGrpKZ=1060&KategKZ=1061

 #r 

an dieser stelle möchte ich mich bei Frerk Petersen von zebco herzlich bedanken!! als begeisterter spiner findet dieses edle teil sicher seinen stammplatz bei meiner rutenwahl.
ebenso gilt mein dank dem team vom anglerboard, welches sich durchringen konnte, mich zum gewinner des monat märz zu kühren, und mir damit die chance eröffneten, dieses feine gerüt mein eigen zu nennen.

allen teilnehmer des monat april wünsch ich viel glück und kann nur sagen, macht mit, es lohnt sich in jedem fall!!

gruss und petri-heil


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Danke für die Blumen:=))) 
Klasse,  dass Du die Rute brauchen kannst)


----------



## Jan J. (29. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

So, hier nun mein bescheidener Beitrag für die April-Runde. 

*Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht:

Die Momente echter Euphorie!*






Petri @all,
Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

Hat auch was)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb*

So hiermit schiesse ich diesen Thread für den April.
Für den Mai mache ich den nächsten auf, dort könnt Ihr dann die Maibilder reinhauen.

Jetzt wird erst mal der Aprilgewinner ausgesucht, der sich über ein Zubehörpaket der Firma Signalro freuen darf.

Der Maigewinner bekommt eine Rolle unseres Partners Balzer, und zwar eine
Metallica 730.

Wer also eine nette Rolle brauchen kann, immer her mit den Bildern)


----------

